# dragon fish



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a dragon fish. maybe even 2. has any one kept them before? and if so what did you think of them?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you talking about the dragon eel or violet goby (Gobioides broussonetti)?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Is it the Senegal bichir?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DonH said:


> Are you talking about the dragon eel or violet goby (Gobioides broussonetti)?
> [snapback]871600[/snapback]​


This?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to proper forum..non-p .


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm thinking you meant arowana, aka "dragon fish."


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I had those, they look f*cking awesome! I only wish they were hardier. I never found out why they died, maybe the lfs supply sucked, but the lfs said they all died a week after they got them. Shame really cool looking fish! I gotta a wolfish now though so who cares!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

senegal bichirs are awesome. Violet gobies ("dragon fish") totally suck, they are harmless brackish-water filter-feeders. Arrowanas require huge tanks.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

So which is it???


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

ive thought about em but ive never seen them eat. how big do they get?


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

ok ghostnote what fish are u talking about?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

f*ck the dragon fish (not arowana or bichir)....they look cool but they die too easily it is almost ridiculous.....ive had 4 and all just randomly died and no other fish in the tanks did??? get a wolf fish or a pike cichlid


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I had violet gobies, they died like that week!


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

My last dragon goby lived 8 years & grew to 18".


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

traumatic said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guys. rough weekend (girl friends late scare)

violet goby is what i believe they are called. the tank at the LFS says dragon fish.
im not really pressed on them being killers. i have P's for that. i have a 20 long thats got nothing in it. 
so i was going to set it up with something different or exotic. and im not sure it big enough for flower horns. then again, i got into the hobby becuase of my P's and know next to nothing about anything else.


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Is it the Senegal bichir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^That fish looks cool. not like the other butt ugly (but still cool) dragonfish.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

The main reason people have so much trouble with dragon fish is they think they are filter feeders. when a dragon fish sucks up food off the bottom, only a little goes into there stomach, the rest is expelled through their gills, which is why people asume there filter feeders, also it's hard to get them to eat, try frozen blood worms, mine devours those, also the dragon fish does better if you have it in a brackish tank.


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

I have had one for about 3 months now that I got just to see what they were like. I have never had a problem with it. Most people assume they eat random crap off the bottom of the tank, but i have been feeding mine shimp pellets and he has grown about 2" (now about 7" total). Don't kid yourself thinking they won't use those teeth to defend themselves. My friend got the sh*t bit out of him when he was trying to find him in the tank.


----------

